# Vegas is still HOT!!!!



## tfezell (Sep 26, 2010)

I am coming to Las Vegas on the 2nd of Oct., praying for a cool down.  I am not  sure how much I will enjoy all that walking if it is still 100 degrees everyday. Only my second time to Vegas, so much I want to see and do.  Looks like I may spend more time at the pool!  At least I think we are at a good resort for sitting by the pool, HGV Flamingo.  The Flamingo pool looked really nice last time we were there and stayed behind there at Summer Bay.  Anything you recommend to put on my must see list?


----------



## Glynda (Sep 26, 2010)

*Just left*

We just got home from there yesterday.  We stayed at the HGVC at the Flamingo also.  It was hot but the breeze and lack of humidity made it bearable.  Take sunscreen and sunglasses!

The units and location were great.  I don't like the walk from the HGVC to the hotel, especially at night.  It's not well lit and you walk by some unattractive things.  I think they could do better.

We arrived at 2 and had to wait 2 hours for our room so don't expect early check in.

Cab rides are expensive as is the monorail. The Strip walking is challenging with the crowds and finding the crossovers to change sides or cross streets.

Cirque du Soleil O was fabulous.  As was Barry Manilow.  Cher was also good but so loud and she only sings about 7-10 songs.  Or lip syncs them as someone said.  We loved Paris and saw The Four Tops free in Napolean's Lounge and really enjoyed them.  I doubt any are of the original now. My least favorite casino was Monte Carlo.  I don't know what they spray in there but it stank and gave me an instant headache.

Our best meal was at The Eiffel Tower Restaurant in Paris.  The view was nice and the food great.  We also ate at Ellis Island casino's restaurant and that food was really good for the money. Margaritaville was awful. Be sure to make it up to The Wynn as it is really lovely.


----------



## tfezell (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Glynda.  I am looking forward to being there, hot or not.  Your tips are great, sounds like I have to add somethings to my list.

We have tickets to  the Cirque Elvis show, and will get others when we get there.  We  were torn about getting tickets to see Cher, thanks for the information..we will pass.  Not worth the money it doesn't sound like.  I want to see Vegas, the Show at Planet Hollywood I think.  I may  go ahead and get those tickets too before we leave.  Other than that I think we will wait and see when we get there.

I hate to hear Margaritaville was bad, it was so good last time we were there. I loved the cheeseburger.  I like throwing in a few reasonable places with one or two nice meals.  We did not  go to Ellis Island last time we were there, we may have to try it this time.

Bummer about the check-in time...we arrive  around lunch time, not sure what we will do until 4, but sure we will find something.  Maybe  go see the Wynn, did not see it last time either.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 26, 2010)

100 degrees is very pleasant this time of year in Vegas.  I was just there a week or so ago.  With the lack of humidity and cooler evenings, it is a very nice time to visit.  

Having said that though, if it starts cooling down, it can be a little nippy, since it gets a wee bit windy.  So keep watching the weather forecast.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 26, 2010)

We will be there at HGVC at the Flamingo next May. Glynda, you entioned the walk not being well lit from HGVC to the hotel.  We have never been there before, I thought it was just all one big place. Do you have to walk outside to get between the two or can you get to the HGVC part by going thru the casino? Our 2nd week will be at the Summer Bay Resort and I know that its about a 10 minute walk to the strip from there. Does the HGVC have free parking? Our friends are driving down to stay with us and I need to know about parking for them.

Suzanne


----------



## Karen G (Sep 26, 2010)

tfezell said:


> I am coming to Las Vegas on the 2nd of Oct., praying for a cool down.


I think your prayers will be answered. It's supposed to be just in the 90's starting on Oct. 2 and for the week following. That should be just about perfect and ever so nice at night.

I'd skip Cher and see Barry Manilow instead.  Vegas The Show at Planet Hollywood is fantastic, too.


----------



## ACE1 (Sep 26, 2010)

We will be at MGC for a week starting Oct. 10th.  Have been wondering what shows we should see so thanks for the ideas.  We were hoping Garth Brooks would be there when we were but of course he isn't performing either weekend!  Thinking about Elvis or Love, Jersey Boys, one of the Cirque shows and I guess there is a ventriliquist (?) that would should see.  Probably not going to do all of the above but choosing from them if we can get tickets.  Wonder if this is something we could finally use Interval Gold for?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 26, 2010)

ACE1 said:


> Thinking about Elvis or Love, Jersey Boys, one of the Cirque shows and I guess there is a ventriliquist (?) that would should see.


 I haven't seen Elvis or Love, but I've heard great things about Love.  Jersey Boys is fantastic--highly recommended. The ventriloquist is Terry Fator and he's great, too.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 26, 2010)

our dd's and gr.d (8) loved LaReve at the Wynn

We ate brkfst at Bill's near Ballys.  Good and reasonable.   Did not know of Ellis Island at the time or we would have tried that.

Bellagio buffet is very good also, a little pricey but worth it


----------



## Karen G (Sep 26, 2010)

happybaby said:


> our dd's and gr.d (8) loved LaReve at the Wynn


 I love LeReve, too. It's a spectacular show and every seat is good since it's "in the round" and sloped enough that the person in front of you doesn't block your view.


----------



## bobcat (Sep 26, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I love LeReve, too. It's a spectacular show and every seat is good since it's "in the round" and sloped enough that the person in front of you doesn't block your view.



We will be going in March 2011. We are staying about 4 miles from the strip.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 26, 2010)

bobcat said:


> We will be going in March 2011. We are staying about 4 miles from the strip.


Close enough! I assume you'll have a car. Get yourself a good map--AAA has a good one titled "Las Vegas Vicinity Guide Map" that will show you the streets that run behind all the casinos if you want to use their free parking garages. It's great for the Strip, downtown (Fremont) street, and the major streets around the valley.


----------



## tfezell (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, sounds like the weather will be great!!! I am so used to the humidity here in the south, the 90's here are usually rather uncomfortable.  Counting the days now.


----------



## Art4th (Sep 26, 2010)

The $6.95 steak dinner at Ellis island is really good...a great deal. Also try to catch The Mac King Comedy Magic Show at Harrah's. It's an afternoon show. Free (with a $10 drink) tickets can be found at the Carnaval Court (between Harrah's and Imperial Palace) being handed out by showgirls.

Also...go to this link: http://www.vegas4locals.com/couponnathanburtoncomedymagic.html
and print out a coupon for a completely FREE magic show at Flamingo.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 26, 2010)

I concur with all of Art4th's recommendations--they are all fun things to do at a great price! I've enjoyed all of them myself.


----------



## Art4th (Sep 26, 2010)

tfezell said:


> I want to see Vegas, the Show at Planet Hollywood I think.  I may go ahead and get those tickets too before we leave.



Go to the link below for half price tickets to Vegas The Show, and discounts to many others. It's the same site that has the free magic show tix.

http://www.vegas4locals.com/couponsshows.html


----------



## Karen G (Sep 26, 2010)

Art4th said:


> Go to the link below for half price tickets to Vegas The Show, and discounts to many others. It's the same site that has the free magic show tix.
> 
> http://www.vegas4locals.com/couponsshows.html


NO, NO, NO!!! There are two shows called Vegas The Show. The discount coupon is for the one down on Fremont St.  It's not the same as the one at Planet Hollywood.

Here is the website for the one at Planet Hollywood.

This is the website for the other show that has the discount coupons mentioned above.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 26, 2010)

*Margaritaville*

We had a horrible experience at Margaritaville!  Arrived after nine, waited 20 minutes (forgot we had a free pass the line certificate) and then another 15 to order a drink.  Ten minutes before she returned to take our food order.  35 minutes later they brought our order...wrong, but we took it.  Sister in law bit into sandwich and montioned to waitress and told her she could not eat it as it was so spicy. She took it and said she'd be back to take another order from her. 40 minutes later we were all so angry as no one had returned.  Our food was awful, SIL never ate. The band was so loud we couldn't even explain it to manager when he came.  They took SIL's order off the bill but never even appologized.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 26, 2010)

*HGVC at Flamingo*

No, it's all one property but the hotel is not attached to the HGVC.  You to walk out the HGVC back door, follow a fence down a walkway and into the hotel's back driveway and then into back entrance and up an escalator, down hall of shops and into casino and out to the strip. We didn't have a car so I don't know about parking.




suzanne said:


> We will be there at HGVC at the Flamingo next May. Glynda, you entioned the walk not being well lit from HGVC to the hotel.  We have never been there before, I thought it was just all one big place. Do you have to walk outside to get between the two or can you get to the HGVC part by going thru the casino? Our 2nd week will be at the Summer Bay Resort and I know that its about a 10 minute walk to the strip from there. Does the HGVC have free parking? Our friends are driving down to stay with us and I need to know about parking for them.
> 
> Suzanne


----------



## Glynda (Sep 26, 2010)

*Shows*



tfezell said:


> Thanks Glynda.  I am looking forward to being there, hot or not.  Your tips are great, sounds like I have to add somethings to my list.
> 
> We have tickets to  the Cirque Elvis show, and will get others when we get there.  We  were torn about getting tickets to see Cher, thanks for the information..we will pass.  Not worth the money it doesn't sound like.  I want to see Vegas, the Show at Planet Hollywood I think.  I may  go ahead and get those tickets too before we leave.  Other than that I think we will wait and see when we get there.
> 
> ...



I visited the half price booths but never saw Cirque du Soleil "O" on the board. I am so glad we saw it.  It was wonderful.  The other Cirque shows were at the discount booth so if I were to go again, I might get tickets for "O" and try for others closer to half price (some were discounted but not half price).

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I saw Cher but it wasn't my favorite. Barry Manilow was so much better!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 26, 2010)

*"O"*



ACE1 said:


> We will be at MGC for a week starting Oct. 10th.  Have been wondering what shows we should see so thanks for the ideas.  We were hoping Garth Brooks would be there when we were but of course he isn't performing either weekend!  Thinking about Elvis or Love, Jersey Boys, one of the Cirque shows and I guess there is a ventriliquist (?) that would should see.  Probably not going to do all of the above but choosing from them if we can get tickets.  Wonder if this is something we could finally use Interval Gold for?



Cirque du Soleil O is just so amazing.  Watch the trailer here:
http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/shows/o/default.aspx


----------



## Glynda (Sep 26, 2010)

*Buffet*



happybaby said:


> our dd's and gr.d (8) loved LaReve at the Wynn
> 
> We ate brkfst at Bill's near Ballys.  Good and reasonable.   Did not know of Ellis Island at the time or we would have tried that.
> 
> Bellagio buffet is very good also, a little pricey but worth it



We ate dinner at the Wynn buffet.  It was OK.  I'm just not a big fan of buffets.  The deserts were amazing though!  The rest seemed rather tasteless to me.

We had the $6.99 steak special at Ellis Island.  It's got to be a loss leader for them. You get a big salad, bread and butter, a big baked potato, 6 to 8 oz thick sirloin steak and a big pile of green beans! I wouldn't want to walk there alone at night though in a group would be OK.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 26, 2010)

Weather here in the 90's is very comfortable.  You'll be fine.  But don't forget that bottle of water you should carry, cause of the lack of humidity.  By the time you realize you need to drink some, your body really needs it.

Fern



tfezell said:


> Thanks for all the replies, sounds like the weather will be great!!! I am so used to the humidity here in the south, the 90's here are usually rather uncomfortable.  Counting the days now.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2010)

Glynda said:


> No, it's all one property but the hotel is not attached to the HGVC.  You to walk out the HGVC back door, follow a fence down a walkway and into the hotel's back driveway and then into back entrance and up an escalator, down hall of shops and into casino and out to the strip. We didn't have a car so I don't know about parking.



We have stayed at the HGVC/Flamingo several times though not lately. I don't understand why you would go that way. We just walked straight out the front door past the Flamingo's pool right into the Flamingo casino. It is a very nice walk and not scary at all. You took the long way around the backside.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 27, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> Weather here in the 90's is very comfortable.  You'll be fine.  But don't forget that bottle of water you should carry, cause of the lack of humidity.  By the time you realize you need to drink some, your body really needs it.
> 
> Fern



After you finish breakfast in the morning, set the alarm on your phone to ring in four hours.  If you haven't had to urinate, immediately increase your fluid intake.

In the dry desert humidity you will lose a lot of water even if you're not sweating.  That's because when the air is that dry a lot of evaporation occurs in the lungs.  You inhale dry air and exhale moist air.  That's actually the first mode the body uses to cool off; sweat is produced only when evaporation in the lungs is not sufficient.

If you don't stay on top of that it's very easy to become dehydrated without realizing it.  

When I worked regularly in Las Vegas I often carried unsoftened ordinary tap water.  Undemineralized Las Vegas tap water doesn't taste very good because of the high mineral content, but in the heat those minerals provide needed salts.  If you don't like that, then drink an isotonic fluid, such as Gatorade.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2010)

I strongly recommend the Barry Manilow show. We have seen a lot of shows and it is definitely one of the best. Another favorite show of ours is Jubilee at Bally's. Try "Cheese Burger Las Vegas" at the shops in the Planet Hollywood. It is a full service restaurant and the Kobe burger is the best. I have eaten it there as well as at "Cheese Burger Waikiki" in Hawaii.

Make sure you visit City Center. You can do a loop through the Bellagio and the Aria. Watch the Bellagio water show ( free ) at night from the sidewalk in front of it. That way you can hear the music that accompanies the show.

I am not a fan of Ellis Island. I guess it is OK if you want cheap but it is really a dump. The only good thing I liked about it is I won $350.00 while waiting to be seated.

The Flamingo Hotel has awesome pools that you can use but they are not heated and the slides are closed during the week at that time of the year. The water will very likely be pretty chilly.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 27, 2010)

Glynda said:


> We loved Paris and saw The Four Tops free in Napolean's Lounge and really enjoyed them.


We saw them tonight prior to seeing Barry Manilow again. When we picked up our Manilow tickets, we noticed a tear-off coupon for 2-for-1 drinks at Napoleon. We spent about an hour there before the Manilow show and those guys were fabulous. Great fun!  Barry Manilow was incredible, as always.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2010)

Karen G said:


> We saw them tonight prior to seeing Barry Manilow again. When we picked up our Manilow tickets, we noticed a tear-off coupon for 2-for-1 drinks at Napoleon. We spent about an hour there before the Manilow show and those guys were fabulous. Great fun!  Barry Manilow was incredible, as always.



How many times have you seen the Barry Manilow show? Was it sold out? Since we went to the show in July, we received 4 more invitations for the Barry Manilow show for various dates this fall from the Paris. They offer the usual 2 free tickets and free accommodations. We have also received several offers for Cher, Donny and Marie, etc. I don't remember getting this many multiple offers in the past.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 27, 2010)

From what I can see, it appears that Manilow is having some difficulty selling out at Paris.  There was a big display ad in today's paper, something new.  He's also got more comps than ever before.  I don't know if the Paris Theater is larger, or if it is something else.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Sep 27, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> How many times have you seen the Barry Manilow show? Was it sold out?


I think about five times at Paris and several times at the Hilton. It wasn't sold out tonight, but most of the seats were filled. I love his show--it still seems fresh and new each time I see it.

If you want to see Cher again, better hurry. Feb. 5 is her last show here.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I think about five times at Paris and several times at the Hilton. It wasn't sold out tonight, but most of the seats were filled. I love his show--it still seems fresh and new each time I see it.
> 
> If you want to see Cher again, better hurry. Feb. 5 is her last show here.



We don't have any interest at all in seeing Cher.


----------



## Mimi39 (Sep 27, 2010)

We will be there the last week of October -- what can we expect as to weather then?


----------



## Art4th (Sep 27, 2010)

Karen G said:


> NO, NO, NO!!! There are two shows called Vegas The Show. The discount coupon is for the one down on Fremont St.  It's not the same as the one at Planet Hollywood.
> 
> Here is the website for the one at Planet Hollywood.
> 
> This is the website for the other show that has the discount coupons mentioned above.



Yikes! Sorry about that. Good catch Karen .


----------



## Glynda (Sep 27, 2010)

*Walk*



John Cummings said:


> We have stayed at the HGVC/Flamingo several times though not lately. I don't understand why you would go that way. We just walked straight out the front door past the Flamingo's pool right into the Flamingo casino. It is a very nice walk and not scary at all. You took the long way around the backside.



We went the way we were instructed to by the front desk person. Perhaps when I said "back door" I was wrong, that is if you are considering the pool door, or the door closest to the strip, the "front door."  We went out that door and to the left and followed the fence around the Flamingo pool which leads to the Flamingo's back circular parking area, into the entrance, up the escalator and into the shopping area and on to casino. The walk is fine during the day but poorly lit at night. I am unclear as to how you walked. Perhaps there was no fence between HGVC and the Flamingo Hotel pool when you were there.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 27, 2010)

*Barry*



John Cummings said:


> How many times have you seen the Barry Manilow show? Was it sold out? Since we went to the show in July, we received 4 more invitations for the Barry Manilow show for various dates this fall from the Paris. They offer the usual 2 free tickets and free accommodations. We have also received several offers for Cher, Donny and Marie, etc. I don't remember getting this many multiple offers in the past.



It was not sold out when we were there Friday.  There were quite a few empty seats.


----------



## IronMan22 (Sep 27, 2010)

YES,last year I visit Vegas,most beautiful please in the world


----------



## Karen G (Sep 27, 2010)

Mimi39 said:


> We will be there the last week of October -- what can we expect as to weather then?


Probably the highs will be in the low 80's and the lows in the 50's and lots of sunshine. Bring a light jacket for evenings. It should be delightful.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2010)

Glynda said:


> We went the way we were instructed to by the front desk person. Perhaps when I said "back door" I was wrong, that is if you are considering the pool door, or the door closest to the strip, the "front door."  We went out that door and to the left and followed the fence around the Flamingo pool which leads to the Flamingo's back circular parking area, into the entrance, up the escalator and into the shopping area and on to casino. The walk is fine during the day but poorly lit at night. I am unclear as to how you walked. Perhaps there was no fence between HGVC and the Flamingo Hotel pool when you were there.



Can HGVC guests still use the Flamingo Hotel pools? When I last stayed there, both the hotel and the timeshare were owned by Hilton. HGVC guests could charge all Flamingo restaurant, show, etc. charges to their HGVC unit and get them comped. There is no connection now as the Flamingo hotel.casino is owned by Harrah's. The only fence was around the small HGVC pool. I have been to the Flamingo hotel several times since Harrah's has owned them and didn't notice any changes in the Flamingo's pool area other than getting rid of the penguins.

We walked from the HGVC door facing the Flamingo and followed right next to the left side of the Flamingo main pool to the fountain. From there you could enter the Flamingo casino from 3 different doors. one by the sports book, one to the left by the shops, and one to the right by the restaurants.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 27, 2010)

Mimi39 said:


> We will be there the last week of October -- what can we expect as to weather then?



It should be pretty nice but can get very cool. We have been there in October when it was very chilly and windy and we have also had nice weather. Just make sure you take a jacket because the evenings will likely be pretty cool. Of course it all depends on what one considers cool. We are warm weather folks.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 28, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Can HGVC guests still use the Flamingo Hotel pools? When I last stayed there, both the hotel and the timeshare were owned by Hilton. HGVC guests could charge all Flamingo restaurant, show, etc. charges to their HGVC unit and get them comped. There is no connection now as the Flamingo hotel.casino is owned by Harrah's. The only fence was around the small HGVC pool. I have been to the Flamingo hotel several times since Harrah's has owned them and didn't notice any changes in the Flamingo's pool area other than getting rid of the penguins.
> 
> We walked from the HGVC door facing the Flamingo and followed right next to the left side of the Flamingo main pool to the fountain. From there you could enter the Flamingo casino from 3 different doors. one by the sports book, one to the left by the shops, and one to the right by the restaurants.



Not sure about charging in the hotel, or being able to use the Flamingo pool (though something is nagging in my head that we could use it), etc., but now there is a white metal fence between the HGVC and the Flamingo pool, all the way around. There is also a fence around the HGVC small pool.  As you follow the white metal Flamingo fence around to your left and approach the back circular parking area of the Flamingo, there is a service access gate to the pool by a little building (that I assumed held the pool pumps and had an overturned pool chair behind it) that was sometimes cracked open and other times not. It's not very attractive and is one of the darker areas at night. That would be the only place I saw to get in to the Flamingo pool other than going through the hotel and in.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2010)

Glynda said:


> Not sure about charging in the hotel, or being able to use the Flamingo pool (though something is nagging in my head that we could use it), etc., but now there is a white metal fence between the HGVC and the Flamingo pool, all the way around. There is also a fence around the HGVC small pool.  As you follow the white metal Flamingo fence around to your left and approach the back circular parking area of the Flamingo, there is a service access gate to the pool by a little building (that I assumed held the pool pumps and had an overturned pool chair behind it) that was sometimes cracked open and other times not. It's not very attractive and is one of the darker areas at night. That would be the only place I saw to get in to the Flamingo pool other than going through the hotel and in.



It appears that they have added the fence between the Flamingo's pool since there is no longer any connection between the Flamingo Hotel and HGVC. That leads me to believe that the timeshare guests can no longer use the Flamingo pools and facilities. That is a real downer. One of the big attractions to HGVC/Flamingo was being able to use the Flamingo pools and facilities. The HGVC pool is pretty pathetic. Hilton used to own both the HGVC and the Flamingo until the Flamingo was sold to Harrah's.


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> It appears that they have added the fence between the Flamingo's pool since there is no longer any connection between the Flamingo Hotel and HGVC. That leads me to believe that the timeshare guests can no longer use the Flamingo pools and facilities. That is a real downer. One of the big attractions to HGVC/Flamingo was being able to use the Flamingo pools and facilities. The HGVC pool is pretty pathetic. Hilton used to own both the HGVC and the Flamingo until the Flamingo was sold to Harrah's.



Hi John.  This has been discussed in the past, e.g. here.  Harrah's, owners of the Flamingo hotel, have built a fence around their pool to restrict access and have better control over who gets in.  That's why Glynda (and everyone else) had to go around the long way outside the fence.

But HGVC guests still have access to the Flamingo pool.  You just have to follow the fence around to the main entrance near the rear of the hotel.  This entrance gate with security stand is now the only way into the Flamingo pool.

Incidentally, you're right, Hilton originally built and owned the Flamingo Hotel.  When they sold it to Harrah's, they built a restriction into the deed that guaranteed that HGVC guests have access to the pool.  So, my understanding is that we have guaranteed access in perpetuity.  But apparently there was nothing in there about *convenient* access :annoyed: 

HTH,
Bob


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2010)

Blues said:


> Hi John.  This has been discussed in the past, e.g. here.  Harrah's, owners of the Flamingo hotel, have built a fence around their pool to restrict access and have better control over who gets in.  That's why Glynda (and everyone else) had to go around the long way outside the fence.
> 
> But HGVC guests still have access to the Flamingo pool.  You just have to follow the fence around to the main entrance near the rear of the hotel.  This entrance gate with security stand is now the only way into the Flamingo pool.
> 
> ...



Bob,

Thanks for the info. The Flamingo pools were one of the major attractions at the HGVC/Flamingo so I am glad that HGVC guests still have access to them.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 28, 2010)

Glynda, am surprised you liked Ellis Island. I like the prime rib there. It is amazing> It used to be the 6.99 special, but it was off special and around $12. My neighbor tried the salmon and she said it was some of the best she had ever eaten.  

There is an excellent restaurant in the Barbary Coast  ( I think it's called Victoria's) . They have an excellent late night meal but if I'm thinking right it is known for their Chinese food. When I was there there were tons of Chinese people eating there. The food looked delicious. It is very oriental looking , lot of red velvet and stained glass windows.  Old las vegas feel.  shaggy


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2010)

shagnut said:


> Glynda, am surprised you liked Ellis Island. I like the prime rib there. It is amazing> It used to be the 6.99 special, but it was off special and around $12. My neighbor tried the salmon and she said it was some of the best she had ever eaten.
> 
> There is an excellent restaurant in the Barbary Coast  ( I think it's called Victoria's) . They have an excellent late night meal but if I'm thinking right it is known for their Chinese food. When I was there there were tons of Chinese people eating there. The food looked delicious. It is very oriental looking , lot of red velvet and stained glass windows.  Old las vegas feel.  shaggy



The Barbary Coast no longer exists. It was purchased by Harrah's in 2007 and is now called "Bill's Gamblin' Hall and Saloon".


----------



## ricoba (Sep 29, 2010)

Blues said:


> When they sold it to Harrah's, they built a restriction into the deed that guaranteed that HGVC guests have access to the pool.  So, my understanding is that we have guaranteed access in perpetuity.  But apparently there was nothing in there about *convenient* access :annoyed: Bob



I think you described the new set up very well.  It is less convenient now, but access is still granted, through a guarded gate on the south side, by the garage.

Just like everything else Harrah's owns, they end up killing the goose that laid the golden egg!     (can you tell I am not a big fan of the new corporate Vegas!)


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 29, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I think you described the new set up very well.  It is less convenient now, but access is still granted, through a guarded gate on the south side, by the garage.
> 
> Just like everything else Harrah's owns, they end up killing the goose that laid the golden egg!     (can you tell I am not a big fan of the new corporate Vegas!)



Actually Harrah's is doing pretty well compared to the other gaming companies. You may not be a big fan of corporate Las Vegas but it has been there for quite awhile now and isn't going anywhere. MGM is in pretty bad shape. City Center is killing them. Having said that, we have no interest in going to Las Vegas anymore except for a very special event. South Pointe is OK but we far prefer Agua Caliente in Rancho Mirage and it s only an hour from home. In fact we are leaving tomorrow morning for 3 days at Agua Caliente. We used to be very frequent visitors to Las Vegas for several years but now we prefer to stay in California and go to our local casinos.


----------



## Art4th (Sep 29, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> MGM is in pretty bad shape. City Center is killing them.



They're the same company. City Center is owned by MGM/Mirage.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 29, 2010)

Art4th said:


> They're the same company. City Center is owned by MGM/Mirage.



I know that and it is why City Center is killing MGM because of the debt load.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 29, 2010)

*Ellis Island*



shagnut said:


> Glynda, am surprised you liked Ellis Island. I like the prime rib there. It is amazing> It used to be the 6.99 special, but it was off special and around $12. My neighbor tried the salmon and she said it was some of the best she had ever eaten.
> 
> There is an excellent restaurant in the Barbary Coast  ( I think it's called Victoria's) . They have an excellent late night meal but if I'm thinking right it is known for their Chinese food. When I was there there were tons of Chinese people eating there. The food looked delicious. It is very oriental looking , lot of red velvet and stained glass windows.  Old las vegas feel.  shaggy



Oh, come on now Shaggy, I'm not that much of a snob.  I went on your recommendation.  After all, you told me about PB's hot dogs in WS.  

I found Bally's and Bill's to be dirtier and more worn than Ellis Island. Monte Carlo gave me a headache because of the horrible odor.  I liked Fremont Street at night.  The light show on the ceiling was fabulous! And there's not so much walking at Fremont St.  All the escalators and crossovers and winding sidewalks were not there the last time I was in LV.

The restaurant at Ellis Island was very good, for the money.  Met an airline attendant who said she always eats there when in Las Vegas.  She gets the steak or chicken fried chicken. The taxi drivers told us they eat there because it's good, cheap, and they get a discount there. One taxi driver said the pulled pork is the best he's ever had.

However, I did not like the casino at Ellis Island because they didn't have any of my favorite slot machines.  A three line quarter machine with the plain old bars and sevens, etc.  Everyone seems to have put in penny and nickel machines with many lines and all these cartoon looking characters. I lost more money on a penny machine than I do on quarter machines!

Heading to Charleston today!


----------



## Art4th (Sep 29, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I know that and it is why City Center is killing MGM because of the debt load.



Ah...now I get it. I misinterpreted it to mean that the competition was killing them.


----------



## tfezell (Oct 1, 2010)

*cooler*

Looks like I got my wish, just saw where it will be cooling down considerably in Vegas next week, heck I may even get COLD.  some days will be in the  70's and nights in the 50's.  My how things change quickly.  I better  throw in a few more long sleeves.  Can't wait until tomorrow!


----------

